# Baaske will Präsident werden



## Kochtopf (4. April 2019)

Schon bezeichnend wenn das Amt des Lavpräsis "Mehr Zeit für die Kinder" bedeutet


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. April 2019)

Im Vergleich zu nem Ministeramt schon. Ist ja auch Ehrenamt.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2019)

Ja sicher aber er ist j auch immer noch Abgeordneter


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. April 2019)

Ein Vorsitzender muss ja auch nicht die Kärrnerarbeit machen. Dafür gibt's das Team der Geschäftsstelle inkl. GF. Ein Präsident muss Türen öffnen und so gut beleumundet sein, dass man ihm zuhört. Das Netzwerk und die Reputation bringt Baaske auf jeden Fall mit. Gemessen wird er dann wie alle anderen Funktionsträger auch an seinen Taten ...


----------



## Hering 58 (4. April 2019)

Ist das gut oder schlecht für uns Angler?


----------



## phirania (4. April 2019)

Wird sich irgendwann zeigen..


----------



## Grünknochen (5. April 2019)

Unabhängig mal davon, dass es uns Angler nicht gibt, eine aus meiner Sicht sehr gute Entwicklung. Selbstverständlich wird man immer daran gemessen, was man schlussendlich auf die Kette kriegt.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. April 2019)

Hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.

Der Vater von Hr. Baaske ist in einen Forellenzucht und möchte Fische an Forellengewässerbewirtschafter verkaufen.
Welches interesse sollte er haben, den Kormoran ausser an der Anlage seines Vaters zu dezimieren. Da schneidet er sich / bzw. seinen Vater ins eigene Fleich.

Kann das gut gehen, wenn ein Fischer / Fischzüchter Angleriteressen vertreten soll?!
Das sind nicht selten gegenläufige Interessen im Spiel.

Ich will da noch nichts unterstellen, da gibt es sicher Leute die Ihn besser kennen.

Frag ihn doch mal, wie er die Schadensregulierung an Fließgewässern ermitteln und ausgleichen will. Damit der Angler nicht nur der Zahler ist zu gunsten der Fischzüchter.


----------



## Nemo (6. April 2019)

Da gibt es einen hochrangigen Politiker, der leidenschaftlicher Angler ist und sich für die Interessen der Angler engagiert und das in einem entsprechenden Amt verstärkt tun möchte (was aufgrund seiner Person zunächst einmal Durchsetzungskraft verspricht) und es gibt trotzdem wieder welche,  die direkt was zu meckern haben


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. April 2019)

@NaabMäx: Nein, der Vater kümmert sich ehrenamtlich um eine Forellenaufzuchtstation, weil er Angler ist. Lies doch bitte den verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. April 2019)

zitat "Als Präsident möchte ich mich dafür einsetzen, dass das Ansehen des Angelns in der Bevölkerung weiter steigt. Ich möchte, dass noch mehr Kinder unser wunderschönes Hobby kennenlernen. Für mich wohnt dem Angeln ein mystischer Zauber inne. Wenn plötzlich die Pose zuckt und ich nicht weiß, wer sich da am Köder zu schaffen macht, bin ich immer noch aufgeregt wie am ersten Tag. Das Angeln schafft eine tiefe Verbundenheit zur Natur. Ich bin überzeugt, dass man das, was man kennt und nutzt, noch besser schützt. Angeln kann da einen ganz wichtigen Beitrag leisten" zitat ende 


totales wischi waschi. 
nur nicht festlegen lassen . 
haben wir nicht schon genug erfahrung mit solchen leuten ?


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Da gibt es einen hochrangigen Politiker, der leidenschaftlicher Angler ist und sich für die Interessen der Angler engagiert und das in einem entsprechenden Amt verstärkt tun möchte (was aufgrund seiner Person zunächst einmal Durchsetzungskraft verspricht) und es gibt trotzdem wieder welche,  die direkt was zu meckern haben


Er hat das amt hingeworfen, bekommt aber noch seine diät. so hochrangig ist das also nicht . http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Baaske-geht-lieber-auf-Klassenfahrt


----------



## volkman79 (13. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> Er hat das amt hingeworfen, bekommt aber noch seine diät. so hochrangig ist das also nicht . http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Baaske-geht-lieber-auf-Klassenfahrt


Er bekommt eine ihm zustehende Diät (Gehalt) für sein weiterhin vorhandenes Abgeordnetenmandat. Zum Glück hast Du auch den Artikel und nicht nur Deine Sicht der Dinge hier gelassen...


----------



## volkman79 (13. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> zitat "Als Präsident möchte ich mich dafür einsetzen, dass das Ansehen des Angelns in der Bevölkerung weiter steigt. Ich möchte, dass noch mehr Kinder unser wunderschönes Hobby kennenlernen. Für mich wohnt dem Angeln ein mystischer Zauber inne. Wenn plötzlich die Pose zuckt und ich nicht weiß, wer sich da am Köder zu schaffen macht, bin ich immer noch aufgeregt wie am ersten Tag. Das Angeln schafft eine tiefe Verbundenheit zur Natur. Ich bin überzeugt, dass man das, was man kennt und nutzt, noch besser schützt. Angeln kann da einen ganz wichtigen Beitrag leisten" zitat ende
> 
> 
> totales wischi waschi.
> ...



Lass Deine offensichtliche Politikverdrossenheit zu Hause und messe die Leute daran was sie am Ende für die Angler, Fische und Natur geleistet oder nicht geleistet haben.


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. Mai 2019)

volkman79 schrieb:


> Lass Deine offensichtliche Politikverdrossenheit zu Hause und messe die Leute daran was sie am Ende für die Angler, Fische und Natur geleistet oder nicht geleistet haben.



wiso politikverdrossenheit ?

was hat der mann bisher an verbandsarbeit geleistet, um ihn direkt auf so einen posten zu setzen ?
ok wählen muß man ja eigentlich  nicht , denn er ist der einzige kandidat.

mit seiner wischi waschi argumentation ist überhaupt nix anzufangen.

an was soll man denn den mann messen?
nichtssagendes wortgeplänkel im interview oder nicht geleistete verbandsarbeit

oder soll es so laufen , wie bei Fr Happach-Kasan ?
erstmal 10 jahre zeit geben und dann merken , das da die falsche person auf dem  posten sitzt .man kann ja nochmals 10 warten, ob sich was ändert


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. Mai 2019)

@knutwuchtig: Ich habe mit Baaske gesprochen und hatte einen positiven Eindruck. Er ist wirklich Angler, ihm liegt das auch aus persönlichen Gründen am Herzen. Und welche Aufgabe hat denn ein Präsident? Er soll Türen öffnen und aufgrund seiner öffentlichen Position gehört werden. Da ist eine ehemaliger Minister grundsätzlich schon mal nicht verkehrt. Du hast natürlich Recht, dass die ARbeit an Ergebnissen gemessen werden muss. Vorschusslorbeeren möchte ich daher nicht verteilen. Genausowenig finde ich es aber gerechtfertigt, ihn schon vorher schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Mai 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @knutwuchtig: Ich habe mit Baaske gesprochen und hatte einen positiven Eindruck. Er ist wirklich Angler, ihm liegt das auch aus persönlichen Gründen am Herzen. Und welche Aufgabe hat denn ein Präsident? Er soll Türen öffnen und aufgrund seiner öffentlichen Position gehört werden. Da ist eine ehemaliger Minister grundsätzlich schon mal nicht verkehrt. Du hast natürlich Recht, dass die ARbeit an Ergebnissen gemessen werden muss. Vorschusslorbeeren möchte ich daher nicht verteilen. Genausowenig finde ich es aber gerechtfertigt, ihn schon vorher schlecht zu machen.



Vor allem sollte er sich der vielschichtigen und durchaus komplizierten rechtlichen Materie und der aktuellen Probleme bewusst sein, diese kennen und auch benennen können.
Ein Beraterstab (gibt es da einen?) ist zu führen, zu lenken und mit Fachpersonal zu besetzen, von alleine läuft da meistens nichts, da hilft vorhandene eigene Fachkompetenz erheblich.
Das muss anders als beim DAFV laufen.
Das ist kein lockerer und entspannter Ruhestandsposten. Wenn er glaubt, dann käme er mehr zum Angeln, wird er sich mächtig täuschen.

Dann der Einstand es gibt zuviele Reiher und Fischotter, die uns die Fische wegfressen, ist ja mal wieder herrliche Effekthascherei aus der Mottenkiste gezaubert. Fliessgewässer haben vorrangig aus Sicht der Angler ganz andere Probleme.Was nützt Dir die schönste Forelle, wenn der Bach herbizid und durch sonstige Gifte vergiftet und die Fische entsprechend belastet sind. 

Mal ein Blick nach Nds und zwar zum AVN wäre hilfreich. Da wird derzeit die sehr hoch liegende Messlatte aber auch zu fordende Qualität gesetzt. Daran muss man seine eigenen Fähigkeiten prüfen und mit sich selbst ins Gericht gehen, ob man hierfür geeignet ist.

Wischiwaschi und die Möglichkeit Türen zu öffnen, reicht da eben nicht. WEr meint das reicht, verkennt die Realitäten, denn wenn man die Tür öffnet, muss man auch was zu sagen haben.

Das Interview ist inhaltlich unbefriedigend und zur Qualität des Interviewten lässt es fast keine fachlichen Rückschlüsse bezogen auf eine Eignung zu.
Ich stimme knutwuchtig zu.


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. Mai 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @knutwuchtig: Ich habe mit Baaske gesprochen und hatte einen positiven Eindruck. Er ist wirklich Angler, ihm liegt das auch aus persönlichen Gründen am Herzen. Und welche Aufgabe hat denn ein Präsident? Er soll Türen öffnen und aufgrund seiner öffentlichen Position gehört werden. Da ist eine ehemaliger Minister grundsätzlich schon mal nicht verkehrt. Du hast natürlich Recht, dass die ARbeit an Ergebnissen gemessen werden muss. Vorschusslorbeeren möchte ich daher nicht verteilen. Genausowenig finde ich es aber gerechtfertigt, ihn schon vorher schlecht zu machen.



lieber Georg Baumann

ich denke du als journalist hättest über entsprechende fragestellung das interview so lenken können, das der geneigte leser tatsächlich ein paar infos erhält.
außer kinderkarte spielen  und angeln ist mystisch!
ein paar fragen zu anstehenden problemen und dessen lösungsansätze hättest du schon noch rauskitzeln können.
das du das kannst ist unstrittig :https://ruteundrolle.de/2018/03/06/...-zu-vorwuerfen-von-andreas-schneiderloechner/


schau dir doch die vita von Frau Happach-Kasan an .was hatte man nicht an hoffnungen an die frau herangetragen. schlussendlich musste man sie auf einen kutter stellen und einen mini dorsch in die hand drücken um überhaupt noch einen bezug zum angeln herstellen zu können.
aus ihrer lobbyarbeit für mosanto und pro gentechnik +pro glyphosat macht sie kein hehl !

wenn man also gar nichts weiß , sollte man die person schon kritisch abklopfen und nicht gleich blind den promi bonus verteilen

leider wird der verband nicht basisdemokratisch geführt.
von daher gibt es als angler anlass genug, kandidaten kritisch zu hinterfragen.
samthandschuhe sind da fehl am platz.
wer unten nicht den anglern den rücken stärkt, hat "oben" eigentlich nichts verloren
als spd mann müsste Baaske da von allein drauf kommen.


----------

